# fixing knot holes in roof decking



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no need to fill them.
It's pretty common to just go over the whole roof with 1/2 OSB or plywood on that old style roof.
It will help the shingles to lay flater, will eliminate loose nails from lifting some shingles, will make the whole roof stronger, and increase the nail holding power.


----------



## Steve Burke (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks JoeCaption. 
Given that the decking is repaired, we had not intended to cover the decking with OSB or plywood. Not trying to be cheap, just efficient. How do i determine if i need to do this?
Thanks, Steve


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

they are probably right where a nail needs to go,most likely the knot fell out after a few years,either replace the bad sections or do as joe says


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Geez, what is with everyone insisting you re-sheet everything nowadays? 
Must be a lot of LP shareholders here or something. 

No need to re-sheet. If it will make you feel better slap a piece of tin over the knot holes. Your roof will not fall off if one nail hits a knot hole.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

if it's questionable you either repair it or resheat it,says so in the shingle applicators manual

nailing a piece of tin over it like in the good old days is not in there


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

An extra 30'-40' of 1x's compared to 40+ or 50+ sheets of CDX/OSB ?? :whistling2:



Replace the decking with the knot holes if needed.Is this home yours ? I have roofed hundreds and hundreds of homes with knots.Ironically enough they are still functioning and the home is still livable.


----------



## roofermikeinc (Feb 4, 2012)

Per the Florida Building Code for High Velocity Hurricane Zones, one of the toughest codes on the planet, Miami roofers are permitted to cover holes of that size with 26ga galvanized sheet metal. Smooth shank nails will still back out & that's one reason only ring shank roofing nails are used. 

"Roofer Mike"
www.roofermikeinc.com


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah I'd cut out the section and put a new piece in.
Usually I'd have a sheet of 3/4 ply that I could cut a strip the right width out of.


----------

